
Show HN: Maker Network – Explore the Product Hunt Maker Network - iisbum
https://makernetwork.app/
======
iisbum
This was my submission to the Product Hunt Makers Festival: API Edition in the
data visualization category.

I wanted to make it easier to see who makers had worked with and hopefully
make it easier to find people to work with on future projects thru their
existing networks.

